# Special Forces Discord Server for Guys Aspiring to Become SF



## Punisher1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey everyone! I am in a Special Forces discord server run by guys in the military. We are trying to grow the server and get more people to join. if you are thinking about joining a spec ops unit one day come check it out.
link: *Mod edit:  Do not post random links directing members to somewhere else.*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 2, 2019)

Shipley,

Okay I am locking this because:

1) It's your first post after your very weak intro and you are soliciting the members here to click some random link?

2) You are not in the Army, much less Special Forces; so have no business telling members 'what they should join' if they want to join "spec ops" unit one day.

3)  I'm already suspicious of a dude calling himself Shipley claiming he wants to go to the SEAL's and did not answer my question in your intro.

I've deleted your link

Tread lightly going forward.


----------

